# What are the chances of my Colorectal surgeon dismissing me if I bring up LG/FBO?



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I want to tell him all of my symptoms, but I've left odour troubles out of it so far because I fear he'll just refer me to a psychiatrist if I bring it up. He knows I take antidepressants, so that doesn't help make me look particularly sane. What has everyone else's experiences been with specialists and the LG/FBO problem?


----------



## lifeisunfair (Sep 20, 2013)

Ive noticed that if you dont make it a big deal about the odor, and that you mention other symtoms like constipation, ibs, bloating etc they will take you more seriously


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

i dont know what to do about the colorectal surgery b/c i didnt have it done..but i can empathize about the medication. Im on meds for anxiety,so when I have issues with other medical problems and go to the dr,they think im imagining it.


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

He dismissed me without me even mentioning the smell because he's an arse. Ahahahaha. He refused to even examine me to see if the haemorrhoids were gone, and then his receptionist reminded me I still had to pay over $1K for the rubber band ligation. The surgeon told me to go back to my caring GP (who, as I'm sure we can all relate to, really doesn't give a #### about me and thinks I'm insane).

Fighting all the BS people give me to prevent me from finding a cure is so sad that it's funny.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

oh my god, I had the same, I wasn't scared anymore to mention my LG. But I was scared that he won't take me seriously if I tell him about my LG... actually I dont have anything else thn LG... no constipation, cramps or any other symptomps..

so I just told him that I had constipation.


----------

